# هام جدا حمل برامج Autodesk Land Desktop وبرامج مساحية هامة وأدوات أتوكاد وبرنامج Scan



## abobikir (25 يوليو 2008)

سيتم رفع العديد من برامج المساحة البرامج المتخصصة التي تتعامل مع أجهزة المساحة وبعض أدوات الأتوكاد
sdrmap برنامج متخصص للتعامل مع أجهزة شركة ( SOKKIA )

Procad ( برنامج نادر متخصص للتعامل مع أجهزة شركة ( SOKKIA ) يستقبل المعلومات من الجهاز ويوصل النقاط مع بعضها بواسطة الكود ويعمل خطوط الكنتور وبروفيل ويحسب الكميات

Autodesk Civil Design 2006 

Autodesk 3dCivil Design 2006 

Autodesk Survey 2006

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1 

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd2

Autodesk Civil Design 2005

Autodesk Survey 2005

Autodesk Land Desktop 2005 

Autodesk 3d Civil Design 2005

Autodesk Civil Design 2004

Autodesk Survey 2004

Autodesk Land Desktop 2004 

Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 ( حجمه كبير به كل ملحقاته 3.43GB ) 

أخوكم أبوبكر 

جاري تحميل الملفات

حمل برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 من هذا الرايط

http://rapidshare.com/files/13238813..._2006.rar.html

حمل برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 

من هذا الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/13240249..._2006.rar.html

جاري رفع باقي الملفات

حمل أكبر مجموعة من fonts_arab لبرامج ( AUTOCAD ) وبرامج ( Autodesk Land Desktop)
هذه الخطوط العربية تنسخ ثم تلصق داخل مجلد FONT في الأتوكاد 

حمل من هذا الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/13240716..._arab.rar.html

حمل البرنامج الرائع لتحويل الصور الهندسية المسحوبة على السكانر الى ملفات أوتوكاد
Scan2CAD 7.0 مع السيرنمبر

هنا رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/132462564/Scan2CAD_7.0.rar.html

جاري رفع ملفات شرح البرنامج ( ملفات فيديو تعليمية لتشغيل البرنامج من الشركة المصدر للبرنامج )

أرجو من الزملاء شرح طريقة تقسيم الملفات الكبيرة الي عدة ملفات لكي استطيع رفع الآصدار الأخير من البرنامج الرائع جدا Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 (حجم البرنامج 3.43 GB ) حصريا لهذا المنتدي الرائع وشكرا


----------



## المساح10 (26 يوليو 2008)

abobikir قال:


> سيتم رفع العديد من برامج المساحة البرامج المتخصصة التي تتعامل مع أجهزة المساحة وبعض أدوات الأتوكاد
> sdrmap برنامج متخصص للتعامل مع أجهزة شركة ( SOKKIA )
> 
> Procad ( برنامج نادر متخصص للتعامل مع أجهزة شركة ( SOKKIA ) يستقبل المعلومات من الجهاز ويوصل النقاط مع بعضها بواسطة الكود ويعمل خطوط الكنتور وبروفيل ويحسب الكميات
> ...


----------



## Utopi (19 أبريل 2009)

هو فعلا بيعمل Error
انا فعلا محتاجة البرنامج ده جدا و مش عارفة اوصله خالص او حتى انزله فيا ريت لو فى رابط تانى اكون شاكرة و جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## محمد رواقه (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على البرامج الرائعه من الاوتوكاد :83:


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 أبريل 2009)

الاخ ابو بكر
ارجو تزويدنا برابط أكبر مجموعة من fonts_arab لبرامج ( AUTOCAD ) وبرامج ( Autodesk Land Desktop)
هذه الخطوط العربية تنسخ ثم تلصق داخل مجلد FONT في الأتوكاد


----------



## صخرفاعوري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل لرجو المساعدة


----------



## ahmed elyamany (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على البرامج الرائعه *​


----------



## hemababa21 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

:73:هو فين البرنامج ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يوجد برامج على هذا الرابط ارجو التأكد من رفع البرامج لاهميتها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بعد البحث على مواقع الرفع وجدت هذا البرنامج لعله هو واليكم الروابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/138327901/Autodesk_land_desktop_2006.ofn.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138338202/Autodesk_land_desktop_2006.ofn.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138343179/Autodesk_land_desktop_2006.ofn.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138348115/Autodesk_land_desktop_2006.ofn.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138352916/Autodesk_land_desktop_2006.ofn.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138356729/Autodesk_land_desktop_2006.ofn.part06.rar
والله اعلم 
اخوكم فى الله عبدالعزيز نادي


----------



## yasser1982 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وين الرابط مفيش حاجة


----------



## فارس حسن (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا سيدي بس الروابط كلها ما تعمل


----------



## احمد برقاوي (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي واذا في امكانية رفع برنامج Autodesk Survey 2005


----------



## hasanat75 (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج
بس للاسف مش فعال لوجود خطأ في ملفات autodesk land desktop
ياريت روابط فعاله مرة اخرى مع الشكر


----------



## zafernoor (11 أغسطس 2010)

يا ريت برنامج لاند ديسك توب محتاجه بقوة


----------



## الباسم احمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم عايز برامج لاند ديسك توب


----------



## odwan (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكوووووووور على البرامج الرائعه


----------



## سفيان خلف الله (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks---
بارك الله فيك ومشكور على كل الجهود المبدولة من المهندس ابوبكر وجازاك الله خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## على بيان (5 يناير 2011)

hkh


----------



## mamathashem (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور أخى
وجعله الله فى رصيد حسناتك


----------



## mamathashem (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (22 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل رائع


----------



## hassan.algabry (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم محمد حمد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------

